# FF: 28"+ Paroon Shark



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

For free 28+ Paroon Shark. Keeps on banging against my driftwood. Has a few minor scrapes, otherwise healthy.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

if nobody takes him Island pets unlimited might


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

What size tankis it in? I have a 120g but think it may be too big for a 120


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

won't be able to turn in a 120g. he is in a 535g right now


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't have a home for it, but would love to see a picture!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 250g...
5'x3'....but I think this is even to small for this beast...
and this would only be a temp home as I am giving up the hobby to go sailing for a couple years...


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow nice cat fish!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmm maybe i can add this. the ray will have to compete even harder for food lol.


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

A true monster fish better suited to a pond.... I wish.... Hope he gets a big home


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

video of the tank.
20131111_000105_zps8b00d3a4.mp4 Video by richbcca | Photobucket


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Picked up the paroon. Turned out to be over 30 inches. lol. Makes my 315 gallon look like a puddle. I feel bad if I was to keep him in this tank. If anyone else would like him that has a larger pond/tank, let me know!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Paroon Shark 30+ inches - YouTube


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't understand the logic here where taking this giant fish out of an already too small 500+ gallon tank and putting it into a tank over 200 gallons smaller was a good idea? I really hope you able to find it a huge home somewhere.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

pm sent......................


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

in a way, it does help a little. I have seen both tanks.

Richard's 500g+ has lots of tankmates and more importantly, 2 big driftwood (big as in huge)... Tankmates do take over space and the cat does bump and scratch itself over the driftwood.

Mike's 300g+ has very little tankmates and more importantly, bare tank... It has nothing the cat will bump and scratch itself over.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like paroon has found a 1500 gallon indoor pond. hope new owner can grow this guy to its max potential!


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

That does make sense Charles when you put it that way.  very glad to hear it is going to a nice big pond, it is such a neat fish.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> looks like paroon has found a 1500 gallon indoor pond. hope new owner can grow this guy to its max potential!


Yeah I was going to ask Bob to take it for the indoor pond I am building now. But he is ahead of me already since I am too busy to log on lately.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Great Dave I was going to clear this with you has well! make sure OK with stingrays!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

mrbob said:


> Great Dave I was going to clear this with you has well! make sure OK with stingrays!!


He is with a stingray now. lol. We will see tomorrow morning! lol jk. Will be ok. Your rays are huge.

1 more pic.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

mrbob said:


> Great Dave I was going to clear this with you has well! make sure OK with stingrays!!


Bob you have a 1500G pond?!?! I need to come check your setups out sometime soon...


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

AWsome fish I wish I could have taken him.. Great pick up I love Monster fish..............


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

m_class2g said:


> Paroon Shark 30+ inches - YouTube


Your Aro must be thinking - "WTF there is someone bigger than me !!!" - : ).


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

that Massive Clown loach looks spooked Like WTF don't you dare eat me LOL


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope the loach won't end up in his belly before he goes to his new home lol.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> Hope the loach won't end up in his belly before he goes to his new home lol.


if that the case then catfish is not for free but come with a heavy tag, they get 2 for one deal .


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

he's actually been really good. never ate anybody in my tank. although the smallest guy in his tank is over 16".:bigsmile:


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

richbcca said:


> he's actually been really good. never ate anybody in my tank. although the smallest guy in his tank is over 16".:bigsmile:


lol Richard, how can he swallow 16" fish? I think its time for you to update some pic of your tank as well.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Everyone is ok after 24 hours. lol. No 2 for 1 deal here lol. If the paroon eats the loach, I might as well make a basa fillet dinner out of him lol jk.


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

lol are those cigar barbs or what they used to be called looks like her could eat them NP.....


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Pleco-Nation2013 said:


> lol are those cigar barbs or what they used to be called looks like her could eat them NP.....


Taiwanese masheers. They are 18+inches each. I hope they dont become fish food!


----------

